# NAP Spitfire or Rage?



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Any difference if you're shooting them in a crossbow?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

my dad shoots the same ones he used with his compound


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

Rage 2 blade chisel tips. The tip is spirales (think rifling) and delivers superior accuracy than a spitfire threw my xbow. Took 3 deer during bow season last year, all deer dropped in place. No spine shots just double lung. Nothing broke on either head, but id never reuse a head, its just inviting failure.

Ive taken deer with evrything from a 45/70, to a 30lb bow, and never had a non-spine shot deer just drop like with the rage. 

On a side note, my buddy was getting ratted out by a squirrel and decided to remove the vermin....shot it out of a tree, said the pile of blood hit the ground before the bifurcated squirrel did.

Though none of the deer last year ran any where, the amouny of blood outside the deer reminded me of some IED blasts ive had the.displeasure being a part of. 

If you have ptsd, may want to avoid using a rage.......


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

since everyone is in favor of THERE head THEY shoot!

How about grim reaper?

Point is each there own, and a well placed shot will get the job done. Here Here


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

caffeineforall said:


> If you have ptsd, may want to avoid using a rage.......


Either this was a pitiful attempt at a joke, or you have no clue what PTSD really is or what PTSD families go through.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

SPITFIRE said:


> You already know my answer



Rage:evil:


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have shot both. I had good and bad experiences with both. I shot Muzzy 3 blades for years between spits and rages. I'm back on Muzzy's again. I have had good and bad experiences with Muzzy's too. 
Spits......wasn't a fan of the way the blades opened but they flew good and good blood.
Rage.......not a fan of the rattling sound they have or the sound they have in flight.....liked how they opened and liked the flight and loved the blood.

Muzzy......other than I don't think their sharp enough out of the box and have had some so so blood trails on good hits I have no other complaints.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

I just tested some *Ulmer Edge *broadheads and they are the truest flying head I have ever shot. I will try them on a buck soon.

I have killed 2 Caribou and countless deer with Spitfires, but you need some pretty good KE for them to perform, and I never liked them much for angled shots.


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

Blueump said:


> Either this was a pitiful attempt at a joke, or you have no clue what PTSD really is or what PTSD families go through.


It was an honest warning. There are things called triggers. A massive pool of blood just happens to be one of mine.

Thought id warn any one else like my self who had to fight through a panic attack after witnessing what a rage can do my first time.

Might be because i was a combat medic....

Either way, i wouldnt joke about ptsd.


----------



## Dan Chutes (Jul 12, 2013)

Here you can see the spitfire, grim reaper and rage tested side by side. Obviously, the video is a bit biased towards the dead ringer heads, but the test is nonetheless very fair. Skip through the hunting footage if you wish. I've never used the dead ringers but the design looks very interesting..... cutting at a smaller diameter going in, and immediately opening to a larger diameter once deployed. They do look tough, that's tough to dispute.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

caffeineforall said:


> It was an honest warning. There are things called triggers. A massive pool of blood just happens to be one of mine.
> 
> Thought id warn any one else like my self who had to fight through a panic attack after witnessing what a rage can do my first time.
> 
> ...


I completely understand. We are going through the same thing but with different triggers. Loud noises and small social groups completely freak him out. He was infantry.

Thank you for your service!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

bucksnbows said:


> Rage:evil:


I do have a Rage chisel tip to test and the hypodermic shows promise. Spitfires have put a lot of meat on the table without fail  if I do my part.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Steve said:


> I will by trying the NAP Spitfires this year on a 375 fps crossbow. Hopefully that won't have any problem opening them up.


Two years ago my lady shot a doe at 25 yards out of a crossbow with a Spitfire. Complete pass-through -stuck into ground in gravel, and the blood trail was something that Charles Manson would be impressed by! 

If I ever use a mechanical it will be Spitfire all the way. 
<----<<<


----------



## bnez111 (Sep 26, 2011)

Muzzy!!!!


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Muzzy.........


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Have any of you Muzzy guys tried the new Trocar heads yet?


----------



## bnez111 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just picked some. They seem to shoot very true and have great penetration Will have to see how they work on opening day...


----------



## booone0 (Nov 28, 2011)

I also picked up some NAP spitfires. They are right on with my field points under 20 yards so far. Will see at longer distances but so far I am happy with them. 

Dunhams has them 4 for $40, about $33 after tax and the 20% coupon they always email out.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Ive shot both... from compound and crossbow. Having had personal issues with both I would lean toward the spitfire if I had to choose. With all that being said, I just bought a new Hoyt Charger this last weekend and two seasoned hunters working at a very reputable archery store in Bay City, Mi talked me into going with *grim reapers*...


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> Have any of you Muzzy guys tried the new Trocar heads yet?


100gr Muzzy MX-3 with the trocar tip did this. They group good out to 40yds for me. and have practiced out to 60 with good results, but I like 30yds in in for hunting.













Took out the muscle on the right front leg, then the lungs and heart, and then hit and broke the left front leg. When he ran off he looked like he was plowing snow, my first bow kill too. He ran all of maybe 40 yards. I have shot 4 other does and none of them have gone over 70yds.


----------



## Tree Toad (Jan 14, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Spitfires every single time. It's not even a contest.


X2 on the Spitfires. Took a 6 pt on the opener this year. Spitfire did a thru and thru and made a HUGE entry and exit wound. The holes were large enough that the innards plugged both holes and stopped the blood from exiting the wound. Did make the find after an expansive search. Shot placement is the key to any successful kill. The hole in the picture is the ENTRY wound and the exit would was the same.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

POW! Right in the guts!


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Spitfires..always leave an excellent blood trail.
Killed many deer with them.


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

I carry a practice arrow tipped with a 3 blade rage, its for squirrels only. When it comes to deer, Thunderheads (fixed blade) have never let me down. EVER.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone have pics of entrys/exits they could post up? And i see most ppl have said they get pass throughs with both unless it hits opposite shoulder. Has anyone ever not had a pass through when they didnt hit a shoulder?


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Either... These are both good heads, ( I think the best in the mech dept), but I lean towards the spitfires. I don't like the rubber rings, and so do not want a maintainence head. Should also be noted, I have never shot other mech. heads out there, that are also prolly good.I have killed with both, but have more kills w/ spitfires. good luck to you As said, any 2 heads that provoke this much debate, are probably both good. competent archers swear by either. Good luck


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

For me it's spitfires all the way. It's only been one deer but 50 yards and a blood trail that looks like someone was luring buckets full of blood is hard to argue with.
Friend of ours used a rage once and something went wrong. We're thinking the blades didn't open cause it was like following little pin drops of blood. 

In my opinion rage will leave a better blood trail and drop them quicker, BUT there seems to be lots of inconsistencies with them. 
Spitfires certainly got the job done and leave plenty big enough trails and kill them quick enough. I've used spitfires as they seem to be a foolproof design, and as said earlier, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Used spitfires years ago, shot 3 deer with them, all great blood trails and all recovered less than 100yds. Went away from all mechanicals and have been shooting 100gr Montecs since 2007.(switched to the Montec CS). I believe it's all about shot placement, more than the broadhead itself. I always wanted to try the rage's, to see if they were all they were hyped up to be, just never gave them a chance. Good Luck on your selection


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

I have shot 5 deer with Rage 2 blade heads. I have yet to have one go over 70 yards. Actually 4 out of 5 dropped within sight (40 yards). They are devastating. That being said, I find them to be kinda cheap and flimsy. I always worry about the blades popping open before or during a shot, and i hate the rubber bands. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> Anyone have pics of entrys/exits they could post up? And i see most ppl have said they get pass throughs with both unless it hits opposite shoulder. Has anyone ever not had a pass through when they didnt hit a shoulder?










Spitfire entrance.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

